# mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'(SOLVED)

## sall

Well, I thought I was able to mount my boot partition:

```

cd /boot/     

boot/             custom-2.6.27-r8

```

However if i go to mount it:

```

UnknownSoldier / # mount /dev/sda1

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

```

I have ext2 support in my kernel:

```

 <*> Second extended fs support                                   │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Ext2 extended attributes                                   │ │  

  │ │    [*]     Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists                          │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     Ext2 Security Labels                                     │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Ext2 execute in place support        

```

I'm not sure what else I need? I need to acces /dev/sda1 because this where /boot resides and my grub.conf.

----------

## poly_poly-man

last few lines to dmesg when the mount fails?

EDIT: also, output of "zcat /proc/config.gz | grep EXT2" - you may be running a wrong version.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this command :

```

# mount

```

----------

## sall

Sure enough I chrooted into my install with the ubuntu cd and grub.conf stil resides in /boot/grub/grub.conf. So, it's still there and not located somewhere else. I went ahead and made my changes to grub.conf but I'd still like to have access to it through my install. Here is the output you requested:

```

 zcat /proc/config.gz | grep EXT2

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

I just added General setup --->[*] Kernel .config support[*] Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz to my kernel. Still no output after kernel compile and reboot.

```

UnknownSoldier / # mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=ordered)

/proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,devgid=85,devmode=664)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)/proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

----------

## gentoo-dev

 *sall wrote:*   

> Sure enough I chrooted into my install with the ubuntu cd and grub.conf stil resides in /boot/grub/grub.conf. So, it's still there and not located somewhere else. I went ahead and made my changes to grub.conf but I'd still like to have access to it through my install. Here is the output you requested:
> 
> ```
> 
>  zcat /proc/config.gz | grep EXT2
> ...

 Looks like you might be running another kernel. Make sure you actually boot your new kernel

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

# cd /boot/grub && cat grub.conf

# cat /etc/fstab

```

----------

## sall

Well, I was being dumb. I kept compiling kernel in gentoo instead of the livecd so any change I made and to the kernel did not take effect because the copying the kernel to /boot wasn't actually happening. Chrooted into gentoo from ubuntu cd and compiled and copied kernel /boot. Grub.conf can now be seen in /boot/grub/grub.conf. Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

